# no internet connection



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Friend trying to get onto broadband yesterday. Modem is connected and working (according to ISP) but web pages wont load. 
Spent all day today with ISP trying to get some connection, finally they said the pc must have a trojan. Friends daughter has been to some really awful websites while on dialup, so I could easily believe it.
Today I reformatted computer. Fresh install.
Still having problems connecting. ISP says modem is working fine, speeds are good, but still not able to connect. Is the hard drive damaged in some way. Her pc is only 2 months old


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

How does the modem attach to the PC? USB or ethernet? if ethernet have you ensured when you did the reformat you loaded the ethernet drivers? Also who is the ISP?


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

she's using usb cable, dlink modem/router 504T, the isp is aapt.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Does the PC recognize other USB devices? What does your ipconfig /all on the PC show?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you try the following ipconfig and ping tests

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about the make/model of the modem, and the ISP you're using?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Johnwill see post 3


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So you can ping by name and by ip address and still unable to use any web browser? I'm wondering if the router/modem is blocking port 80


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To confirm - "Today I reformatted computer. Fresh install"
So no chance they were on the Internet and got any spyware?
And you can only ping web sites but not access them with a browser?

Can you do anything else other than browsing that uses the Internet, such as e-mail, downloading anti-virus updates etc.

Is the browser correctly configured. For example, typically it doesn't use a proxy server.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

yes, Bob. When they were on dial-up, it is quite possible they did get some sort of virus. We have ipconfiged and pinged (port 80 is not blocked) and everything shows ok. We can even download a file that the isp gave us to download, and the speed is normal. It seems the browsers (both ie and firefox) are corrupted (so say the isp). That is why I reinstalled...thinking that a fresh install would get rid of any virus that may have been there. wrong thinking i assume. Any suggestions? I'm going back to her house shortly.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

oh yes, no email, no downloading (thus no antivirus) everything is normal and browsers correct (according to isp) port 80 is not blocked . windows messenger says she is not online and web pages stop loading after a few minutes most of the time. Have only managed to leave the home page a few times.
Could I download an antivirus, put the setup on a cd and run it on her pc? never tried to do that yet?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you do the ipconfig and ping tests

when you reinstalled - did you do a complete format and re-instal



> Could I download an antivirus, put the setup on a cd and run it on her pc? never tried to do that yet?


 you can but often the virus database is out of date.
I know with AVG you used to be able to download the latest virus definitions too, so you could run an uptodate scan off line - I done exactly that last year for a friend.
you may also download and run F-Prot which will work off a floppy http://members.aol.com/don5408/fprot.html i have found this to be a great tool 
along with UBCD http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

jpossum said:


> yes, Bob. When they were on dial-up, it is quite possible they did get some sort of virus. We have ipconfiged and pinged (port 80 is not blocked) and everything shows ok. We can even download a file that the isp gave us to download, and the speed is normal. It seems the browsers (both ie and firefox) are corrupted (so say the isp). That is why I reinstalled...thinking that a fresh install would get rid of any virus that may have been there. wrong thinking i assume. Any suggestions? I'm going back to her house shortly.


How would you have gotten a virus immediately after formatting and doing a clean install if you can't download anything from the Internet. Did you load some other software?

To confirm it is not a problem with the router:

1. Turn everything off
2. Disconnect the router from the modem
3. Connect the computer directly to the modem
4. Turn on the modem and wait a minute or so
5. Boot the computer

Then see if you can connect to the Internet.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Been back on phone with ISP again. Techie told me that just deleting partition that xp was on and reinstalling it, would not necessarily delete any trojans that may be still on the h.d. Is this correct? should I have completely wiped the disc with some kind of hard drive deleting program first before reinstalling xp?
Sorry about not posting ipconfig and ping results. I left them behind at her house.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it depends on how reinstalled i guess 
did you do a format 
when windows installs it gives you an option to format NTFS the partition - did you reformat


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

yes. I deleted partition and did ntfs quick reformat. Then installed new xp.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

i deleted partition that held xp. I then did a quick format ntfs, and reinstalled xp,


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To confirm, you have tested and the router is not part of the problem.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets just go through a summary 


> she's using usb cable, dlink modem/router 504T, the isp is aapt.





> We can even download a file that the isp gave us to download, and the speed is normal. It seems the browsers (both ie and firefox) are corrupted (so say the isp).





> yes. I deleted partition and did ntfs quick reformat. Then installed new xp.


Suggestions so far - if you could post back replies to both BOB and ETAF



> Bob Cerelli
> To confirm it is not a problem with the router:
> 
> 1. Turn everything off
> ...





> Bob Cerelli
> To confirm, you have tested and the router is not part of the problem.





> ETAF
> can you try the following ipconfig and ping tests
> 
> TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----
> ...


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

using xp cd, i deleted partition with os on it, did quick ntfs format then reinstalled xp.
Did I do this correct? Does that completely wipe the hard drive?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Pretty much a clean install.

Again, you can access the Internet since you can ping by both IP and Name

The problem is with the browser and e-mail applications is that correct?
And you have try taking out the router as previously suggested and that did not solve the problem?


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

dlink modem/router 504T is a complete unit. Not separate router and modem.
I'm going to copy all these instructions, and take it to her house over the weekend, so I'll have all the information you have asked for by Monday (Aust. time)
Thanks guys, I really appreciate all this help....


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So if you can't separate them out to help determine if the problem is with the router or the computer, is there another computer you can use to test with.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

i'll bring them home and test on my machine. I presume I'll have to configure the modem for my pc?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Usually you just connect the computer to the DSL modem and reboot the computer.


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

ok. New problem.. Have got dialup connected on pc. No problem at all. So any ideas?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you answer the post above and carry out test please


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : wangi- e18b7c7db
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00- 14-2A-98-7F-CC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 24 July 2006 3:13:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, 24 July 2006 4:13:03 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jennie>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [64.223.161.147] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 64.223.161.147: bytes=32 time=252ms TTL=234 
Reply from 64.223.161.147 bytes=32 time=250ms TTL=233
Reply from 64.223.161.147: bytes=32 time=250ms TTL=233
Reply from 64.223.161.147 bytes=32 time=251ms TTL=234

Ping statistics for 64.233.161.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 250ms, Maximum = 252ms, Average = 250ms

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>ping 10.1.1.2

Pinging 10.1.1.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.1.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 10.1.1.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\owner>


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Pinging has never been the problem. 

Have you been able to test with another computer yet?


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

not yet. will get it tomorrow. I think the family are sick of the sight of me at the moment..(lol)
Will let you know as soon as i have tested.
appreciate your help -


----------



## jpossum (Jan 6, 2005)

Havn't posted awhile, been away. Yesterday, i rang isp techie. My friend lives in a half house with her parents. Parents have main phone line in their flat, friend has extention in their flat. Techie said modem is too far away from main phone line. (probably about 10 ft)He suggests a long usb cord to attach pc to modem that is sitting closer to main phone line. He says that when checking connection, he can see that internet is connecting, but dropping out straight away. He said this happens about 20 times in about 30 minutes. Does any of this advice make any sense?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it could do - however, I have my router on an extension lead that goes all the wau upstairs around a wall 13ft into a cupboard - into another ext adapter - round a wall 9ft - up the wall into a wall socket - then from there on a 5M ext cable - the router plugs in there 

i think the only way to prove it would be to put the modem with a short cable next to the main phone line and see if it drops - after all 20 times in 30 mins - you will soon know


----------

